# Ibs and mental health



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

Hey 
I'm Ellie and I'm 19 years old
I've suffered with IBS-C since i was 7 years old, the GP doesn't really do much and I've been left to fend for myself ever since. I see people my age going out, doing things I can't do and having this condition makes me feel like there's no point being here anymore, I'm in pain 24/7, does anyone else feel that ibs has had a bad affect on mental heath?


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I also have chronic constipation and I agree it takes a huge toll on my mental health. Healthcare is a tough issue but if your doctor is unwilling to provide any assistance, I would say that you should try and find someone who can if that is something you have the physical and financial ability to do. I know not everyone has that ability.


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

So sorry to hear that ! Do you have any tips on how you help your mental health? It makes me get into very dark places, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy tbh. Yeah I'll try figure it out, any websites that have tips to ease symptoms or do you know any? Thanks so much for your response, means so much. Always here if you need anything 💛


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

For me trying to live as full of a life as I can, despite being constipated and in pain is what helps the most. I won’t say eat cheese pizza that would make things worse but I might go to a pizza party just for the social atmosphere. I also have a physical disability that limits my ability to participate in more active hobbies which I know ibs can do for some people as well but I try to find creative ways to be social and live life. It may not work for everyone, but that is what works for me. I’m here for you also, and this board has been a lifesaver for me this week because I’m dealing with a severe constipation episode (no poop in weeks). It is good to find places like this where you can vent without judgement. I hope that helps.


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

Also I see a therapist because I have severe anxiety and they really help. If you have depression related to ibs it’s worth looking into. A lot of colleges have free therapy if finances are an issue.


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

I'm constipated rn too, having an episode sadly... feel ur pain!!! We got this 
Do you have an ibs support group in your area? I've tried to look for one in South Wales but I don't think we have one, I also do have a therapist but I've only been seeing her the past few weeks, it'll be easier once I'm used to her and you seem to have such a positive outlook on life! I'm going to take your advice and let you know how it goes, it does help thanks so much. TMI QUESTION... if you've been constipated that long you can't eat can you ? Because if you eat the food has no where to go so you'll throw it up? Right?


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I am extremely nauseous but I am keeping down liquids and small amounts of food. It gives me terrible reflex though probably because of being so constipated. I don’t have a support group in my area, I live in rural Montana so it’s probably just too small a town.


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

I know it's awful I feel the same, you're so strong, you got this ! How long ago were you diagnosed? So nice knowing I'm not alone x


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I have never been officially diagnosed with ibs per se, but I have had constipation issues since childhood. I’m not sure if it’s from a rare neurological disease I have been diagnosed with, a side effect of my ptsd (also diagnosed), or something else but I feel like it falls in the ibs category if that makes sense. Were you diagnosed as a child?


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

Yes I completely understand, sounds like ibs to me! They said they think it is but aren't sure, then when I turned 17 they diagnosed me and said that's what has been the issue since I was 7, so it was ibs all along just took them over a decade to figure it out x


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

That’s frustrating that it took so long to be diagnosed. Because of my anxiety, I have a really hard time talking to doctors about my issues, and only started getting medical treatment when the constipation became extreme. I have not pooped in two weeks and called today about it. I’m working on it but my anxiety has gotten the best of me a lot in that department.


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

It is ! And that sounds tough, so proud of you for facing your anxiety head on and calling the doctor!! Well done x


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

Thank you. I know I’ll be embarrassed when the doctor calls back but it will be worth it to resolve this before it becomes a serious Issue


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

I get embarrassed too ! Took alot for me to join the forum and speak freely so I totally understand where you're coming from, keep me updated? Hope they have a solution 
Get well soon and remember 
Always here if you need a chat or to vent x


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

Thanks I will let you know. I’m hoping they find a solution soon. Do you do anything to treat your ibs?


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

Good  praying for you ! There isn't alot I can do really, hot baths, hot water bottles, Peppermint tea that type of stuff, there's a medical I've only recently tried that stops your stomach contracting and cramping. There's an issue with the supplier so it's hard for us to get them atm. Wbu?


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I take a lot of laxatives to try and be able to go, but they don’t always work.


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

How has fybogel worked for you? Which would you recommend


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

Personally it has never worked for me


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

Not a lot has worked for me so I don’t know what to recommend honestly dulcolax worked best but it’s not for daily use


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

Okay I'll give it a go


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I hope it works for you. I will warn you it causes cramps for me.


----------



## ellie.kerr111 (5 mo ago)

Thank you, I'll keep an eye out that's for the warning x


----------



## Sunstar (5 mo ago)

I hope you have a good day today. I have to work, go to physical therapy, and pick up a friend so I have a crazy busy day.


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

Ellie, I just wanted to reach out and say that I'm sorry you're watching your friends be happy-go-lucky while you're struggling. My son was sick in bed for almost all of last school year due to gut problems, and it was a huge impact on his life, so I can imagine what you've been going through.  And I'm sorry doctors haven't been much help. 

There are ways to get through all this, though it can take time. I do help people with this as you asked a ways back on this thread, so if you'd like to connect, feel free to reach out so we can see if we might be a fit for each other.


----------



## Ousnamax (3 mo ago)

It seems to me that any illness leads to the deterioration of mental health. When you feel limited in everyday things, you experience frustration. It's a natural phenomenon, but not everyone knows how to cope with it. The main thing you can do for yourself is to offer yourself reasons to be happy every day. Your favorite movie won't take away the pain, but it'll make you feel calm and comfortable for a while. I've been working for a long time to learn how to direct my thoughts in the right direction. I spend a lot of time on this blog https://7goodminutes.com/podcast/. I'm always comforted by articles about psychology because it makes me think about my ability to control my life.


----------

